# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  advice needed re vaccinations

## South East Asia

Hi,

I will be doing a 12 month RTW career break and i need advice on vaccinations. I will be getting hep A, typhoid and tenus boosters and have been reccomended a few others ( hep B, rabies, yellow fever and jap b encephalitis). The problem is i've left it quite late (4 weeks to go), could anyone tell me which of these is absolutly essential and which i could do without. here is my itinerary.

usa, peru, chile, argentina, new zealand, australia, india, maylasia, thailand, laos, vietnam, china and japan.

will be sticking mainly to the beaten backpacker path. will take malaria tablets as well.

any help or advice welcome
Thanks.

----------


## donal

Cuba
Summary of recommendations	Medications	Immunizations
H1N1 Quarantine Measures	Recent outbreaks	Other infections
Food and water precautions	Insect and tick protection	General advice
Physicians and hospitals	Medical facilities	Traveling with children
Travel and pregnancy	Maps	Registration/Embassy location
Safety information



©2011 MDtravelhealth.com. All Rights Reserved. Terms of Use.

Follow us on twitter facebook



Summary of recommendations:

All travelers should visit either their personal physician or a travel health clinic 4-8 weeks before departure.

Vaccinations:

Hepatitis A


Recommended for all travelers

Typhoid


Recommended for all travelers

Hepatitis B


Recommended for all travelers

Rabies


For travelers spending a lot of time outdoors, or at high risk for animal bites, or involved in any activities that might bring them into direct contact with bats

Measles, mumps, rubella (MMR)


Two doses recommended for all travelers born after 1956, if not previously given

Tetanus-diphtheria


Revaccination recommended every 10 years

Medications

Travelers' diarrhea is the most common travel-related ailment. The cornerstone of prevention is food and water precautions, as outlined below. All travelers should bring along an antibiotic and an antidiarrheal drug to be started promptly if significant diarrhea occurs, defined as three or more loose stools in an 8-hour period or five or more loose stools in a 24-hour period, especially if associated with nausea, vomiting, cramps, fever or blood in the stool. A quinolone antibiotic is usually prescribed: either ciprofloxacin (Cipro)(PDF) 500 mg twice daily or levofloxacin (Levaquin) (PDF) 500 mg once daily for a total of three days. Quinolones are generally well-tolerated, but occasionally cause sun sensitivity and should not be given to children, pregnant women, or anyone with a history of quinolone allergy. Alternative regimens include a three day course of rifaximin (Xifaxan) 200 mg three times daily or azithromycin (Zithromax) 500 mg once daily. Rifaximin should not be used by those with fever or bloody stools and is not approved for pregnant women or those under age 12. Azithromycin should be avoided in those allergic to erythromycin or related antibiotics. An antidiarrheal drug such as loperamide (Imodium) or diphenoxylate (Lomotil) should be taken as needed to slow the frequency of stools, but not enough to stop the bowel movements completely. Diphenoxylate (Lomotil) and loperamide (Imodium) should not be given to children under age two.

----------

